# Toner cartridge prohibited item on airplanes



## hakouna (5 Apr 2014)

I am checking an opportunity to trade Toner Cartridges and I would need to export Toner by air from Ireland. According to An post website , carriage of Toner by air is dangerous and is considered a prohibited item due to an accident took place 2 years ago in UK .
The ban was in place in UK until recently when UK authorities lifted the ban and couriers can carry ink cartridges with no problem within UK , there has never been a issue in Europe midland as far as I am aware( sure about Germany and France) .

Now , hoping Irish authorities would follow UK authorities steps and lift this ban so I can start trading , can anyone guide me on how to check that in Ireland , I checked Irish Aviation Authority https://www.iaa.ie/ but there is no reference to this issue . Do you know who would be the authority to make such decision ? Anyone have got other alternative to transport Inks Toner to out of EU with competitive price - DHL , TNT , ..etc are extremely expensive and mainly use airfreight

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## WizardDr (5 Apr 2014)

You have hit on a matter that is quite interesting.

It appears that the monopolist An Post bans the sending by post out of the jurisdiction a number of other items as well e.g. shampoo.

An Post alleged it was IAA - and as you have found out it isn't them.

This is not a reciprocal ban as in the other way works ok.

Therefore at least three matters arise:

1. Why are an An Post alleging it is the IAA when it that is false.

2. Is this an artificial restriction of trade with the EU - should you direct a query to EU Commission?

3. Is An Post saying that these items do not get scanned at airports?

All very murky!


----------



## hakouna (5 Apr 2014)

Thanks WizardDr for your reply . In fairness other private courier mentioned this as well to me when I checked with them . But if it is not IAA to address issue to , who would be then ?

I have sent same items from Germany by air to out of EU with no restrictions - Do you mean same law should be imposed all over Europe ? Do you reckon EU Commission would be next to check with ? any clue how to address this to EU Commission or any other authority maybe ?


----------



## WizardDr (6 Apr 2014)

This is a unilateral action by An Post.

The summary appears that An Post refuses to take certain materials on the basis that they could be dangerous. So liquids is one of those apparently, and they refuse to take them for delivery outside of Ireland.

This then masquerades as a safety matter but if An Post send materials by AIR then they would all be put through the machine but not if they send them by ship. 

In Danish case, the Danes required all beer manufacturers to recycle materials and whilst this seemed innocuous and in the interests of environmentally friendly etc being able to supply in Denmark became impossible -except if you were a Danish manufacturer - or some case similar to the jist of this i.e. an unjust interference with intra-EU trade.

So I think:

- get facts clear from An Post - they are somewhat vague in what they say and IAA fundamentally disavow that it is anything to do with any of their rules.
- then assemble the facts as you know them on your case
- Give them to European Commission or the office in Dawson Street Dublin who are very helpful.


----------



## Rudolf289 (7 Apr 2014)

Have a look at the following links ;


[broken link removed]
http://hothardware.com/News/TSA-Ban...rom-Airline-Passengers-WiFi-Future-Uncertain/
[broken link removed]
https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101228100055AAyZoN4
[broken link removed]

The problem is that in 2010 a number of packages containing toner cartridges shipped from Yemen were on close inspection found to be bombs. Despite the fact that the packages had been screened, x-rayed etc, they ended up on aircraft.

Therefore, airlines will not accept these type of shipments, hence the problem An Post has to accept these. This is an ICAO / IATA issue, driven, in this case by security concerns, not because the cartridges for proper use are a hazard.

Therefore, the only way ink toner cartridges can be carried is by surface couriers, DPD, GLS etc.

Hope this helps to clarify the issue for you

Cheers,
Rudolf289


----------



## hakouna (7 Apr 2014)

Thanks WizardDr and Rudolf289 . I have used Deutsche post last month for shipping Toner Cartridges from Germany to out of EU , also DHL Ireland are OK with my order expect they are extremely expensive compared to An Post . So I do not see it is a nationwide regulation and my understanding this restriction only applies in UK if you shipping Toner in the printer but you OK to ship it by air if it is on its own .

So looks to me it is an An post regulation only . How to go about complaining here ? appreciate your assistance

Thanks


----------



## hakouna (7 Apr 2014)

I have emailed An post , once I get their feedback I will address the issue to European Commission as per WizardDr advice and will keep you posted , meanwhile if you think of which authority regulate An post policy , please advice .


----------



## Rudolf289 (8 Apr 2014)

Guys,

This is not a national issue, this is an issue driven by security by ICAO / IATA and by individual airlines.

An Post - for their airmail - has to use airlines and these airlines impose restrictions. An Post has no choice but to impose these restrictions, they simply can not move this type of cargo.

have a look at another link : [broken link removed]

from this article ;

Security. *Security issues for cargo are high on the agenda following the printer cartridge bomb plot in October 2010.* The provision of Advanced Electronic Information to customs agencies requires close coordination and global harmonization. And the roll-out of Secure Freight continues. Secure Freight is a program which ensures cargo is protected from the start of the shipping chain, raising security levels and preventing bottlenecks at airports.

In relation to Deutsche Post shipping cartridges to a non EU destination, bear in mind that Deutsche Post owns DHL. In addition the range of airlines flying from Germany compared to the range of airlines flying from Ireland is a ratio of aproximately 50:1. Alternatively you may have been lucky and the parcel slipped through (I would hate to be on an aircraft with that kind of cargo on board).

Rather than focussing on An Post and picking a fight with them or the EU Commission (likely to take years ......) why not research other printer cartridges manufacturers / distributors / re-sellers and find out how they deal with international orders. That may give you some insight as to how it can be shipped.

Cheers,
Rudolf289


----------



## Jim2007 (8 Apr 2014)

WizardDr said:


> So I think:
> 
> - get facts clear from An Post - they are somewhat vague in what they say and IAA fundamentally disavow that it is anything to do with any of their rules.
> - then assemble the facts as you know them on your case
> - Give them to European Commission or the office in Dawson Street Dublin who are very helpful.



Completely out of context!  

An Post is, like any other carrier, entitled to decide which shipping services it will provide, it is not in any way preventing you from using some other carrier to ship your goods, provided of course they are willing to do so.  

I've yet to see an EU directive that requires a business to provide you with services of goods that it does not offer as the normal course of it's business.


----------



## Rudolf289 (9 Apr 2014)

*An Post Monopoly*



WizardDr said:


> You have hit on a matter that is quite interesting.
> 
> It appears that the monopolist An Post bans the sending by post out of the jurisdiction a number of other items as well e.g. shampoo.
> 
> ...



Sorry but there is nothing murky about this.

First of all, there are a multitude of parcel services from Ireland to other EU Countries. An Post therefore does not have a monopoly. 
Secondly, this is a GLOBAL security issue, not an Irish one. Most airlines follow the guidelines / regulations in relation to dangerous cargo issued by the ICAO / IATA. There are not many airlines flying out of Ireland and chances are they are all restricting the carriage of printer cartridges
An Post are not saying these items do not get scanned at airports. An Post is saying that the airlines they use to move airmail from Ireland abroad do not accept carriage of printer cartridges and consequently they can not accept them for carriage.

I have posted links to articles about packages, which on the face of it contained printer cartridges, that found their way on to aircraft. These packages were screened by X-ray machines. On the X-ray it showed printer cartridges, however, the equipment was unable to identify that indeed inside the cartridges were high explosives. 

The ICAO / IATA have issued guidelines. For instance, if I buy a bottle of mineral water at any airport with a volume of greater than 100 ml, despite the fact that it is in a clear receptacle, despite the fact that I am drinking from it, I will be denied boarding, unless I dispose of the bottle. Does it make sense ? Probably not. Is it a security issue? According to the airlines, it is.

So, do not blame An Post, blame the terrorists that are trying to find ways to bring down airliners.

Cheers,
Rudolf289


----------

